# 12 point with drop tine!!!



## ohioreddog (Dec 28, 2010)

Last night as the wind was howling, and i was asking myself what i was doing in a treestand....I decided to do some rattling and grunting. I had to wait while the 20-25 mph winds died down. At about 4:15PM I hit the rattle bag about 8-10 times and then blew my grunt/snort wheeze tube several times. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a deer coming in on the dead run. I immediately dropped my grunt tube onto my stand/ground out of excitement. The buck continued to run full speed...and I was beginning to think I would not get a shot!!! I mouth grunted him three times and he stopped 25-30 yds away. I saw my Lumenok sail low in the vitals, but knew I had made a good shot. The deer ran 50 yards and expired within sight!!!! After much shaking I recovered the deer. My best ever with a 7 inch drop tine!!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great story and picture. To me there is no better trophy than a knarly drop tine. Congratulations!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on the buck !!! I've killed my share, but still waiting on a drop tine.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have always wanted to get a nice buck with drop tines. but I have never seen one in the wild. so the biggest congrats on getting my deer, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very Nice! Congrats on the buck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

:!:!Nice Buck and Great Story!!!! Nothing better than calling in your trophy!! Grest Job!!:!:!


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice!! Good job


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats! Niiiiiz deer


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome deer........


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome job!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice job. the windy conditions helped you out.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great buck!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Your smile says it all! That, and your young daughter all decked out in her camos ready to help you "recover" your deer! Man! That's gotta be some feeling. Seeing that made me fill up so much I was about ready to bust! Congrats!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow!!! ^5! Congratulations on an Awesome Buck & a great story!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Such a cool rack on that buck! Congrats!! Calling'em in like that is awesome!!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats a stud deer congrats!


----------



## Jake2013 (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome job


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

That's an awesome deer! Congrats!


----------

